# Valve Adjustment On Tecumseh 5hp



## ColoradoDoug (Feb 18, 2016)

I checked valve clearances today on my Tecumseh HSSK50 engine. The intake was .013 and exhaust had 0 clearance. I know I need to grind the exhaust valve to get the clearance. Specs for the intake side show .005-.007. Since I am at .013, how can I decrease clearance?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Maybe lap the valve


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You probably need to have the valve edges ground, then lap it in, or get a new valve, lap it, then grind the stem to get final clearance. Old valve was probably ground too much in the past.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

TBH, I wouldn't touch the intake clearance. Even if it's on the high-side you're not really hurting anything (besides giving up ~0.006" opening which isn't really going to affect power output) and have a bit of margin before valve-seat recession closes the gap down.

I'd be more worried as to why the exhaust gap has closed to zero. Check its valve seat for erosion/recession and its face for wear.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

You might want to double check that you don't just have a tiny piece of carbon stuck under the intake valve.....


----------



## ColoradoDoug (Feb 18, 2016)

I just cleaned all around the valves, no more carbon. I am getting a valve spring compressor, then I will dig deeper.


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

Doug,
The valve springs are not very strong and compress easily. I didn't have a compressor when I did mine so I just used a needlenose pliers. Definitely easier with the right tool, but you can do it without one.


----------

